# DigiLight's G90 and G120 LAs - Excellent



## Lunarmodule (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello there,

On recommendation from Paul_in_Maryland, I decided to try DigiLight's G90 9V and G120 12V lamp assemblies for use in Surefire C/Z/P and compatibles with 2 and 3 R123 unprotected 800mAh cell combinations, respectively. I received excellent service and pricing from Blackrifles.com, also Paul's suggestion. Thanks a million (lumens), Paul! 

My initial impression was so strongly positive I thought I'd post about it before getting to bed tonight...

I tried the 9V and 12V LAs with my SF G2Z and Z2 plus A19 cell extender as a 3-cell body. I was looking for a solid replacement for the SF LAs, but I did not expect the performance increase I discovered immediately.

Flat out and simple, the G90 (rated at 175 lumens) just cleans the P90's clock, with a brighter more round center spot that was startlingly white, best I've seen yet. It compared more closely with the far more battery taxing SF P91. The bulb seemed better centered in the reflector than the example SF P90 I had. Measured current at 1.225A with 2 R123, figuring runtime should be around 35-40 minutes with this battery. For longer runtimes, it will likely be good for a bit over an hour on 2x 17500 cells (Pila 150S) in a 3-cell body instead of a 2-cell body. I didnt check it with protected R123, but with the current draw I would expect them to work without clicking (repeated taps of power switch to start). I was actually shocked by the immediately visible difference between the two, and side by side comparisons werent close, hands down the DigiLight G90 really outperforms the P90. Impressive.

Then came the big kahuna, to me revealed as a giant killer of sorts, the G120. Its a 12V lamp assembly rated at 227 lumens. Its designed for a four CR123 cell body, but since I love bending the rules and running LiIon rechargeables everywhere I can, I used 3x R123 in a SF 3-cell body, a more compact and versatile light IMHO. If the G90 impressed me, and it did, then its safe to say I was astounded when I powered up the G120 the first time. 

Brilliantly white, with a very large center spot area. My jaw dropped, surpassing even my introductory Streamlight TL-3 "WOW" experience. This lamp assembly (LA) has got some serious cojones to it. Current draw was 1.450A, within the safe range of R123 but may require clicking with some protected blue cells. Should run for 25-30 minutes on a charge, a bit on the short side but cranking out some very hefty output for that time. I noticed the bulb globe size resembled a Welch Allyn bipin lamp, much larger than a Streamlight TL-3. 

I immediately compared it to a SF MN16 (M3 225 lumen HOLA), and it did very favorably. The MN16 (in an SF SRTH 2.5" reflector) had a throw advantage and greater spot intensity, as expected with almost triple the reflector surface area, but the G120 center spot was more even, larger, and even whiter. I expected the MN16 in the SRTH to just leave the G120 behind, but instead I pleasantly discovered the G120 can really go toe-to-toe with the M3 and contend with M3 Turbo. I found more power to size ratio evident in the much more compact SF 3-cell setup. I have never seen a whiter incan with the exception of the WA 1331 on 3x 18650 LiIon cells in series. Its extraordinary and eye-opening. Highly recommended. 

For those that want an incredible value package, buying a Digilight T9 3-cell light and 3x R123 and the G120 LA you can have SF M3 performance at a fraction of the cost. Then pop the included stock G90 in a 2-cell light with 2x R123 and have a killer 2 light combo. Or purchase a pair of 17500 (Pila 150S) cells and use them with the G90 in the three cell T9 or any SF C/Z/P 3-cell light for extended runtime, probably around an hour's worth. Many possibilities exist. 

In summary a very welcome suprise in the performance of these light assemblies, thanks to a referral from Paul (and CPF for the Forum)!

Have fun!


----------



## mdocod (Feb 2, 2006)

keep us updated on the life of that G120 driven by 3Xions... i seem to recall some posts about people flashing 12V lamps with that setup...

I also got my G90 lamp from blackrifles, good service and quick delivery. I am still awaiting the body from tradedigit, but i have wired up the lamp to the 2x17670s for fun- i also really like this beam.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 2, 2006)

Lunarmodule,
Simply because I post a lot, I've earned the reputation as the Digilight and G&P expert. In truth, anyone who follows the posts will know as much as I know. I'm delighted to share the throne with a new Digilight/G&P advocate.

You're at least the second CPFer who has happily run the G120 on three unprotected R123A cells. These cells are sufficently small that their voltage sags just enough to remain on the safe side of an instaflash. A 150B/150S cell's voltage will remain too high...at least some of the time. 

The G120 makes a great beam for nighttime walking; most people would find it sufficiently bright even with a BeamShaper in place. In the few weeks that I used the G120, I found its beam to be remarkably similar to that of a P91, perhaps broader and certainly whiter. To my eyes, all of the G&P high-pressure lamps deliver a beam that is as white as a Peak "Snow" 5mm LED. 

You'll probably want to check out Digilight's miniturbo head. It should improve the G90 or G120's throw by about a third.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 2, 2006)

we wouldn't be where we are without you Paul!

Thankyou for showing us the light!(s)


----------



## innerlight (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have been running three powerizer unprotected rcr123's in a 3 cell Wolf Eyes body for 4 or 5 months now. Paul turned me on to the G120 purchased through digilight. This is a truly truly awesome combination. I had tried both a pelican m6 and a streamlight strion as EDC lights and the G120 just DESTROYS them both.

I can tell you that I have used the batts right off the charger many many times and have not flashed the bulb.

The downside is that I can not tell you anything about run time. Much too chicken to push the batts too far. I never run it more than @15 mins without 
charging the cells back to full.

I love this light.
For the money and the size it can't be beat.


PAUL
If you are out there, I want to hijack this thread a little. In regards to the Pila 12V L/A that puts out 500 lumens. Do you know if that will fit into a Wolf Eyes 9MX body? And does anybody have any idea about the current draw?
If you think the G120 is intense, what would the Pila look like coming from a similar size flashlight?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2006)

innerlight said:


> PAUL
> If you are out there, I want to hijack this thread a little. In regards to the Pila 12V L/A that puts out 500 lumens. Do you know if that will fit into a Wolf Eyes 9MX body? And does anybody have any idea about the current draw?
> If you think the G120 is intense, what would the Pila look like coming from a similar size flashlight?


I'm here. I wouldn't count on the Pila 12V 500-lumen lamp fitting any Wolf Eyes head. For one thing, Pila's supplier is no longer Wolf Eyes' parent company, Copia. The two designs have diverged, and the new Pila heads have been redesigned. They're narrower (41mm vs. 45mm) and, I think, deeper to provide enough surface area to dissipate the heat from the 500-lumen superbulb. 

RICO's Alpha 9 lamp assembly happens to work beautifully in the 42mm Wolf Eyes and 45mm Wolf Eyes/Pila heads. But the G&P 43mm head is too deep. Maybe the Pila 500-lumen will fit the G&P. That would be more desirable, because that's the only way you'll build a body that can hold three Pila-type cells. I have high hopes that the 500-lumen lamp will cause so much voltage sag that it can be run on three protected lithium-ions.

But bear in mind that that lamp has been designed for intermittent, tactical use; heat issues have delayed its introduction. If you truly "need" a superbulb, look beyond the Surefire P-type bodies. Consider a light designed for 500+ lumens, such as a Surefire M6, one of FiveMega's Mag or Stinger mods, or a modded Tigerlight.

As for the 500-lumen Pila lamp vs. the G120 lamp, I'm guessing that the Pila should blow it away.

My search for a superlight has been driven by the desire to light up a traffic wand in daylight so I can be seen by drivers when crossing busy streets. But I've recently wrapped my commuter bag in yellow and orange fluorescent tape and begun wrapping my hands with fluorescent ankle bands. I'm finding that drivers now see me and keep away from me. I no longer need a bright flashlight! My "dinky" G90 + wand are more than enough at night. So is a 2AA + wand.


----------



## Timson (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.....

For helping me part with yet more cash...Just cos you said so - My G120 and spare G90 should be winging their way over to me as I type.

Not sure whether the G120 will be a bit much for my AW's R123 protection circuit - If so I'll just 'have' to buy some unprotected ones won't I. :ironic: 

Tim.


----------



## Lips (Feb 3, 2006)

G90 on the Way! :naughty:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2006)

Timson said:


> Not sure whether the G120 will be a bit much for my AW's R123 protection circuit - If so I'll just 'have' to buy some unprotected ones won't I. Tim.


Sorry, Tim, but yes, you will. Protected R123 cells can't drive a 1.5A load.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah I got my High Pressure G90 from Blackrifles.com the last time this topic came up. I am extremely pleased with it. I plopped it in my 9P I looooove it. 175 lumens makes my 9P a poor mans M3.


----------



## Timson (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Sorry, Tim, but yes, you will. Protected R123 cells can't drive a 1.5A load.




No worries...all is not lost - 2 of em will do nicely in a 6P with the G90HP.


Tim.


----------



## innerlight (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks

Anybody know the cheapest place to get a 3 cell G&P, just the body w/no L/A?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2006)

innerlight said:


> Thanks
> 
> Anybody know the cheapest place to get a 3 cell G&P, just the body w/no L/A?


BlackRifles.com. $24.95 for the body + $13.95 for a clickie tailcap, both sold as Digilight. If you want a head as part of the lowest price, then Cabela's XPG, $40 for a complete 3x123A light. 

Each uses the G&P T9 body.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul,

Cabelas says they have high pressure lamps, but the outputs are for the old lamps, which is it?

Are those G&P bodies with another name?

Bill


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 3, 2006)

Timson, you will not be disappointed. Actually, I was skeptical at first about the quality of the Digilight product because without any real knowledge about their background, I presumed they were essentially copycat designs of Surefire product. In many cases, less expensive copycat items usually achieve inferior results than the original from which its based, considering Surefire has a reputation of being class leading in quality. In fact, the Digilight LAs are the furthest thing from knock-offs, down to the tiny details they stand on their own as a first rate themselves. Dare I say superior. I HATE yellow in incans, and the Digilight LAs set the standard in whiteness, as well as having dead center bulb location. Two of my SF LAs, a P60 and P90, were off-center and needed some persuasion to align perfectly. I'm a huge Surefire fan, but brand loyalty is not an issue, these Digilights are simply better, and a better value to boot.

An update on the G120. While trying to do a runtime test, I had to shut it down after 20 minutes continuous running to let it cool off a bit, it runs fairly HOT, but otherwise its still going strong and replaced my MN60/KT2 3-cell night walk light for now. Nothing but good to report so far.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 3, 2006)

Blackrifles.com has earned my business as a loyal repeat customer. I'll certainly be back for more Digilight product there. The T9 is just such an incredible value! A T9 (three cell) with a pair of protected 17500s and a G90 is a top flight performance per dollar value, hour runtime of very bright white light indeed. 

Also, to clarify, the unprotected 3x R123 with G120 combo is for all intents a short run light. Its best used intermittently or a few minutes at a time. Overall runtime when used in long stretches is less than half an hour as I can figure, which is a lot less than I will settle for some applications. However, the G120 seems like the USL's infant brother. Super bright for its size, although somewhat short runtime. One heck of a "WOW" light to show off to others, packing a greater punch than even a P91. I'm really loving this thing, but its more of a novelty than the truly practical G90.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Paul,
> 
> Cabelas says they have high pressure lamps, but the outputs are for the old lamps, which is it?


I wish I knew. Actually, the 3-cell output is somewhat above the old output of 105 lumens.



> Are those G&P bodies with another name?


Yes.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 3, 2006)

Digilight's products all have National Stock Numbers (NSNs). They're serious about selling to the U.S. Government, including the military.

The only 3x123A or 4x123A light that I've owned that doesn't get "hot hot" was my Wolf Eyes 9M/9MX. Those extra-large cooling fins on the heavyish 45mm head kept the body from becoming a hot potato. Digilight's tactical head has more fins than its G&P and Surefire counterparts. (There's a reason it's a tad larger in diameter.) Even their 43mm miniturbo head has more cooling fins than the 43mm head used on other G&P-made miniturbos.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2006)

If anyone could test the G90 with 2 protected R123A's that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Delvance (Feb 5, 2006)

Bryan,


John at lighthound did a test with two protected 123's and the G90 LA, and the light wouldn't power up. Some people have reported they have no problems, while others have to click the light a few times until the filament warms up and the current draw drops.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 5, 2006)

With the G90 and 750mAh protected R123 cells, current draw is 1.6C (1.6 times the cells capacity rating). Some protection circuits trip as early as 1.5C, although 2C is a safe maximum rate (1.5A) for an R123. Since the G90 only draws 1.225A average, its totally safe on the cells itself but initial starting with a cold filament is right on the edge of what "lesser" protection circuits will tolerate, requiring clicking. 

Main thing to know is the load is WELL below the safe maximum for the cells, regardless of protection circuit, so if your cells require clicking, it does NOT mean they are being stressed out excessively in order to run the lamp. 

When the G90 is being used 2x 17500 (Pila 150S) in a three 123 cell body, the load shrinks to 1.1C, which is a cakewalk for the cells, well below even the most aggressive protection circuit cutoff thresholds.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow thanks for the help Delvance and Lunarmodule! I'm not concerned about having to double click, I just want to make sure the lamp will work!


----------



## Leef (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm confused by your DigiLight reference numbers. Their Web site shows no bulb or light labeled "G90" or "G120." What am I missing?:huh2:


----------



## Lips (Feb 6, 2006)

This is the description for the G90 from Blackrifles.com.

1 x Digi 9V High-Pressure Xenon Bulb 175 lumens (parted) (DP-T9BULB) = $16.95


Thanks guys for all the descriptions and details in this post. The ( ) descriptors helped me a bunch. Nice for guys that don't know all the terminology! :rock:


----------



## editedby (Feb 7, 2006)

Having read all the positive feedback I went ahead and ordered a T9 with a spare 12v bulb from blackrifles. I'm a bit of a nervous :sweat: nelly thinking of those unprotected cells though.


----------



## Bravo25 (Feb 7, 2006)

ALRIGHT!!! Who did it. Fess up right now! 

2 days ago I had 2 of the DRB-9VHP bulbs in my checkout basket, and I had to leave it for a couple of days. Today I go back to finish it up, and they are all gone. My Surefire P-91 lamp just sucks (batteries that is), and blows (yellow light that is), so after all the talk here I wanted real bad to try these.  

Well.....Anyone going to own up to it. Who ever you are (and you know) well, I, I guess I just better hope they get some more soon.:mecry:


----------



## billvan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bravo25 said:


> ALRIGHT!!! Who did it. Fess up right now!
> 
> 2 days ago I had 2 of the DRB-9VHP bulbs in my checkout basket, and I had to leave it for a couple of days. Today I go back to finish it up, and they are all gone. My Surefire P-91 lamp just sucks (batteries that is), and blows (yellow light that is), so after all the talk here I wanted real bad to try these.
> 
> Well.....Anyone going to own up to it. Who ever you are (and you know) well, I, I guess I just better hope they get some more soon.:mecry:



Sorry... :candle: I got the last one today! I figured I better jump on it since the stock read "1" only so I could'nt help myself!
:naughty: 

Bill


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 8, 2006)

I found the thread where Innerlight posted beamshots of his new G120 running on three unprotected R123A cells.


----------



## innerlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the press

To go just slightly off topic again, is anybody actually selling the pila 550 lumens l/a yet?

Actually, I was still rereading that thread and I know you posted your impressions of the alpha 9, but can you briefly say again what the alpha 9 was like compared to the g120. Particularly if the g120 has the whitest hotspot? I am all about the hotspot.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 8, 2006)

The Alpha 9 is simpy not in the same league as the G120--not in throw, not in whiteness, and certainly not in total output. Its widish beam has more in common with Wolf Eyes than with more concentrated G&P G90. Though whiter than Wolf Eyes, it's not as white as G&P high pressure. I don't recall a hot spot, unless you count the inner 50 percent of the diameter to be the hotspot, the outer 25+25% the corona.

The G120 is the closest thing to a P91 in beam width and total output.


----------



## Dave Bui (Feb 8, 2006)

Question for those who use G90 HP with r123s that dont need to double or triple click to turn the light on. Where did you buy your cells. Its a little thing but drives me nuts. The cells that i got from battery station are great but i dont like to double click to get the light going.

thanks
David


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 8, 2006)

Lighthound is one source for unprotected 800mAh R123's. Highest capacity available, just be sure to charge or shut off light as soon as you see significant dimming. Make sure you have a good charger. DSD 4-way dual battery charger is a great value and can charge 18650s, 17670s, R123s, and 17500 with spacer. Be sure to read their excellent informative article on rechargeables on Lighthound.com's website. Lots of solid facts.


----------



## Dave Bui (Feb 8, 2006)

I much prefer protected batteries. People at work borrow lights all the time and sooner or later they would end up running the batteries dry. Unenlightened peeps dont really understand.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 10, 2006)

Good point. Protected is the only way to fly for hassle free use, especially if letting others use it or leaving it unattended. I only wish the protection circuits would self reset after a time lag so you could eek little bits of "flash light" out of it in a situation where you have no spares or immediate access to a charger. I generally recommend protected cells to others but use unprotected in some circumstances for high current short use high brightness lights.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 10, 2006)

How does the G90 compare in output/throw to a SL TL-3? Or a Pila GL3R?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 10, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> How does the G90 compare in output/throw to a SL TL-3? Or a Pila GL3R?


Which G90?  The original G90 (105 lumens) will have the least output of the bunch by a wide margin. The high-pressure G90 will have about the same out put as a TL-3, spread over maybe three times the area so it will appear less bright. The Pila 9V lamp asssembly will appear the least bright but will deliver the widest flood. 

Regarding runtime: If we leave aside the 0.8x-amp readings of some CPFers and go with the more familiar 1.2A, the runtimes of the G90, TL-3, and Pila 9V lamps will fall within 15 percent of each other. In other words, don't let runtime be a deciding factor. On the other hand, if the reports of 0.8x amp are true, the new G90 rocks.

other 9V lamp assemblies to consider are Wolf Eyes' forthcoming 9V D26 lamp assembly, claimed to be 200 lumens for 1 hour (50 percent more lumens than the original Wolf Eyes and Pila); the new wide-beam 9V sold by Emilion; and Pentagonlight (135 lumens). The first and second should fit a Surefire P-type head. The Pentagonlight is a miniturbo and hence is too wide but many love the quality of its beam.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 10, 2006)

Lunarmodule,

"Milking" the cells, or trying to eek out that last tiny bit of power, is one way to ruin protected cells.

Rather than waiting for the circuitry to shut it off, people shut down just a little before the circuitry kicks in, generally when they first start to notice dimming, wait 5-10 minutes, and then repeat the process. 

If done in an emergency situation, (ie. you're lost in the woods and have no alternative) the options are slim.

But the reason the protection is there is to prevent deep discharge of the LiIon cell, so milking it like that defeats the purpose and WILL eventually destroy the cell capacity. 

Bill


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 10, 2006)

Emillion now lists the G120's output as "150+ lumens." With a runtime similar to the G90--in other words, 1.2 amps--not 1.5 (as a CPFer measured) or 1.8 (as I had estimated).

Whew! That clears things up. :huh2:

Could this be a derated G120?


----------



## mdocod (Feb 14, 2006)

I've contacted digilight to try to figure out why there have been some indescrepancies between lamps discussed here that were previously all thoguht to be G&P G90s.. Jeff at digilight spilled the beans and let us in on what's going on....

the fresh stock of digilight DRB series of lamps direct from digilight are improved versions of the G90 that are much more efficiant (probably about the same brightness, not sure about that though)... a DRB-9VHP runs 0.8 amps and provides about the same output as a G&P G90, but the G90 draws 1.2 amps instead... At one time digilight used regular G90s, but found ways to improve them for use in their own lights.... as of late, places like blackrifles that carry digilight gear, were selling the old G90.... they just ran out recently, so when they get a new stock of DRB-9VHPs in, there is a good chance they will be the new and improved version, as for 6 and 12V systems, not sure what blackrifles has in stock.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 14, 2006)

oh yea... and for those who want to run the 9V lamp on 2x123 ions, the DRB-9VHP direct from digilight is the best option for this(untill the fresh ones are in stock at other distributors), at only 0.8amps, protected cells will have no problem running it at all... i'm thinking about making that setup for fun, maybe a brinkman maxfire as a host if the lamp will fit.


----------



## k1_ (Feb 14, 2006)

I read mdocod's comments about running these bulbs from a pair of protected LiIon rechargeables, and started wondering whether these would be good bulbs for an upgrade project I'm working on. Here's my question:

First, am I correct that running the G90 on a pair of protected cells means running it at something like 7.5-8V? (Do I have my math right?)

Second, that means we're talking about running the light 10-15% underdriven?

Finally, if these bulbs put out good light when slightly underdriven, they must be blazing angels of glory when overdriven? Or do they just go 'pop'?

I'm curious because I'm thinking about hotwiring an old bike light, and am looking for a good bulb to incorporate into the system.

k1


----------



## mdocod (Feb 14, 2006)

actually.. lithium ions suffer less voltage sag under the load of the lamp, so the brightness is very similar.... these lamps see about 8V when driven by 3x123 primaries anyways, so the ion version is actually just as good..

on low current bulbs like these, they will be slightly brighter on fresh lithium primaries, but after some run time, the ion overtakes the lithium primaries in brightness, because the ion batteries maintain their voltage better for the duration of the run...

[edit]these lamps were designed to very closely match the voltage sag expected from the batteries they are to be used with, so technically, they aren't actually "9V" lamps.. in fact, many of the lamp assemblies designed for lithium primaries would instaflash if you drove them at the voltage "rating"...

example: a P91 lamp from surefure, draws about 2.5 amps, it sags voltage down to about 7V from primaries, driving it a true 9V at the lamp would flash it quickly.


----------



## Timson (Feb 18, 2006)

I ordered a G120 LA as I was so pleased with the G90HP....Just had to see for myself.

Hooked the lamp up with 4 x New Primary Surefire cell and  ....Dead lamp.  ....And I had to wait 16 days for delivery from Hong Kong!

Was going to use 3 x 3.6V Li-Ions - but thought I'd play it safe with the primaries first - that are more likely to sag to a lower voltage under load than the Li-Ions.

Tradedigits website states either combo is OK.

Perhaps I got a weak lamp. :mecry: 

Tradedigit is notoriously bad at replying to e-mails....But I've sent a note to see if they'll replace the faulty one.

Also noticed that they make mention of a lamp on their site of a lamp assembly called UF-G140 (14V) 245 Lu...Designed for 4 primaries or 3 Li-ions :devil: 

Tim.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 18, 2006)

Timson said:


> Also noticed that they make mention of a lamp on their site of a lamp assembly called UF-G140 (14V) 245 Lu...Designed for 4 primaries or 3 Li-ions :devil:
> Tim.


Holy--THAT looks like what we all want! 

As for the bad G120, that's a bummer. I've never heard of a lamp assembly being dead on arrival, but it happens. Maybe it happened in shipping.

Emilion is selling mislabeled G120s (the non-Digilight version) for something like $5.50 each, at least to CPF members. At that price, blowing a lamp isn't catastrophic.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 18, 2006)

Timson said:


> Also noticed that they make mention of a lamp on their site of a lamp assembly called UF-G140 (14V) 245 Lu...Designed for 4 primaries or 3 Li-ions :devil:
> Tim.


Tim, I couldn't find it on their site, nor in their eBay store. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Timson (Feb 18, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Tim, I couldn't find it on their site, nor in their eBay store. Can you provide a link?



Sure...I couldn't find one listed for sale with the other lamp assemblies either, but found mention of it on their performance / cell requirements chart.

The chart is shown Here .

BTW my lamp was not dead on arrival....It 'Instaflashed'.
It was definately the 12V lamp as the bulb was physically bigger than that of my G90.

Tim.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 25, 2006)

I recall Paul mentioned something about G120s potentially instaflashing with any cells larger than R123s due to less voltage sag under load. I can safely rule that concern out for the two G120 LAs I have. Recently I acquired a three cells in series Tranquility Base 18650 tube and used 3x LG 2400mAh unprotected cells to run the G120 LA for 90 minutes of full brightness with numerous starts and stops. I was fearing instaflash especially with the fresh cells, but it ran very similarly to the 3x R123 setup only a whole LOT longer. I was very impressed.

Then I tried the 2x 18650 tube with the G90 LA and got 130 minutes before stopping the test. Very white and bright, and with the huge capacity cells no noticeable dimming at all until the last few percent of the battery's useful charge. Both types of LAs now have endurance track records, logging many hours of time the G90, which is a mainstay utility light. 

In all I am more than wowed by the quality of these LAs. My hat's off to the crew at Digilight for a stellar group of lamp products. Started off as a curious experiment now I'm a loyal Digilight customer. Thanks again to Paul for all his contributions and the initial recommendation.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 25, 2006)

Lunarmodule,
Let us hope that your experience is no fluke. If the Digilight 12V lamp can work reliably with three large lithium-ions, many of us will be fashioning 4.5x123A bodies to use three protected 150S cells, or 6x123A bodies to use three 168 cells. 

Maybe my Digilight G120 lamp was an older unit that wasn't yet the "high efficiency" kind.


----------

